# Full face helmet for a REALLY oval head?



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

My head is shaped similar to the alien's in Alien. It is extremely long from to back.

I'm looking for a full face helmet. Which manufacturers or models have the most oval shape?


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I definitely have an oval shaped head and most helmets hurt my forehead while being loose side to side. The Troy Lee D3 fits me great and better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you know if the D2 and D3 have the same shape? I'm inclined to assume they do.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

I haven't worn a D2, only the D3.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

I’m not quite in the “Alien” category, but I did have a tough time getting motorcycle helmets to fit because they’re more form fitting and less adjustable. Same problem amish-matt mentioned. Good tip on the Troy Lee. I use a Bell Super 2R with a removable chin bar and MIPS. Rear adjustment makes for a nice fit. You might check it as well if you’re considering one with a removable chin piece.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Since you know motorcycle helmets, the only thing that fit me was the Arai GTR/Signet, and even *that *was a little tight front to back.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Yep, Arai was the only thing close for me as well.
Not being fully alien the fit was “ok”.


----------



## Anthony.L (Mar 30, 2018)

Highly recommend trying the Troy Lee Designs D3 Fiberlite. Great full face for the money!


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

I’ve been wearing Arai long-oval MC helmets for decades, the only thing that fits, and I’m very happy with the fit and comfort of my Bell Super2 ... not full-face unless you add the chin bar. Interestingly, I was talking about helmet fit with some bike helmet designers recently and they agreed that there’s not much out there for long-oval.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I heard the Fox Rampage Comp was an oval design, so I bought one in XXL. It's a little tight front to back and is a little loose side to side, but I count that a win.

Today the TLD D2 I ordered arrives, so I'll see how that compares.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, also a former (no longer ride) Aria Signet owner. Only thing that fit.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Final report:

The most oval helmet was the TLD D2. It was actually comfortable like my old Arai Signet.

Only slightly less oval was the TLD D3, but it had more padding and is a safer helmet overall.

I kept the D3 and have been happy.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Does it feel like helmets don't have enough room in the area above your forehead? Like they're a little too wide, but more importantly, they're tight front and rear...but for me, it's all at the front.

I have a D2 and the fit is okay. Not super special. Bought the XL/XXL, I think, and leaned toward the small side of that range, so I put in the included foam pads on the sides and at the rear- left the one up front out, which made the whole shebang fit a little better on my lumpy brainbox.

Of course, my foam separated from the shell during my first bike park trip. So I can't exactly give it a hearty recommendation. Need to contact TLD and/or Backcountry and see what they'll do, as clearly this is not acceptable (and I have had no significant cranial impact event).


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Speaking of the D2 vs D3, they did claim to address fit issues with the D3. The 100% Aircraft supposedly has similar gripes when people with rounder heads try it on, but a pinkbike reviewer who says his head is relatively ovalized (Mike Kazimer) claimed it to be a perfect fit.









Can find them for $200 and under (MSRP $450). Arts has a medium one on sale--a review, saying size MD was "perfect", had a tester with a 57cm head measurement.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/100-percent-aircraft-helmet-review-2016.html


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

phuchmileif said:


> Does it feel like helmets don't have enough room in the area above your forehead? Like they're a little too wide, but more importantly, they're tight front and rear...but for me, it's all at the front.


Yes, a huge pressure point across my forehead. It makes sense, since the back of the helmet as the entire back of my head to push against, but up front it's just my forehead, so all the pressure is concentrated in one area.

While the D2 fit well, like I mentioned, the padding wasn't great, and you can tell it's an old design of helmet. With the D3 I went with the XXL and am putting thicker cheek pads in.

Give TLD a call, so far they've been good to work with.


----------

